# The American Bully Breed



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, I THINK I SOLD MY SOUL, OR AT LEAST I AM STRADDLING THE FENCE. THIS MORNING, I GOT ME A NEW 6 MOS. OLD PUP FROM CYNDERBLOKK'S KENNELS. NOW IT JUST SO HAPPENS HE IS PROBABLY 55-60 POUNDS AND ONLY 6 MO'S (AT LEAST BIGGER THAN MY 19 MOS OLD APBT WHO'S IDEAL ON CONFORMATION)... NOW I KNOW THE WHOLE CONTROVERSY WE HAVE WITH "REAL APBT" AND THE NEW "AMERICAN BULLIES" AND I AM ONE OF THE ONES WHO ARE IN LOVE WITH THE OLD STYLE APBT!!!! ANYWAYS, WHAT SOLD ME ON GETTING HIM WAS HIS TEMPERMENT! HE'S SO BIG AND INTIMIDATING, YET HE IS A GENTLE GIANT! CALM LAID BACK, YET STILL IS VERY ENERGETIC WHILE PLAYING (WHAT SOME WOULD CALL SIGNS OF 'DRIVE')...WHAT ARE SOME OF YOU GUYS TAKE ON THESE NEW AM. BULLIES?

ALSO ANY NAME SUGGESTIONS? HIS NAME WAS "DOOKIE" ???? LOL... I'M THINKING "LEGEND" ?


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

whats his blood dont look edge or gotti , does favor dagger


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a american bully lover. I have one that is 9 months old. She's nothing but a pleasure and a clown! They don't hold a candle to the APBT as far as dedication to see a task through 100% BUT they are more user friendly for people who want the APBT look, but not the stubborness. They tend to be alot more tollerant of other dogs throughout life as well.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

first thiongs first, that is one cute pup you got there!!!


I'm not really a fan of am bullys. One of the main reasons is i own a big dog and i will never own another one lol. I also enjoy working dogs and most bully breeders do not work there dogs. I'm not really sure what nela means about APBT's being more stuborn, I have always had the best of luck when doing ob work with APBT.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Strongman... you took the words right out of my mouth. I feel exactly the same way. The reason I went with (what I believe to be an American Bully) is the calmness that you mentioned. I have a 9 yr old daughter, and 4 yr old son, so I didn't want them to get overwhelmed with the high energy. So I too, feel like I've sold my soul....

Oh, and a name suggestion would be "Coco". Due to his color, and in spanish slang, it also means "head", so if he has a big head, it will imply that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like well bred Am Bullies that are not called pitbulls or anything in the relation of APBTS. If they are labeled as their own breed thats fine with me. But I also like them to be proportioned properly, not over done and bow legged. If those standards are met then I love them like I do every other breed of dog. Pits are my choice breed, but I love every breed out their and just dogs in general lol..


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

quaterboy22 said:


> whats his blood dont look edge or gotti , does favor dagger


He's RE and Powerline bloodline... His mom was Powerline's "Five Past Midnight"... Powerlines Kennels consist of Am Staffs and large Pits.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

NEELA said:


> I'm a american bully lover. I have one that is 9 months old. She's nothing but a pleasure and a clown! They don't hold a candle to the APBT as far as dedication to see a task through 100% BUT they are more user friendly for people who want the APBT look, but not the stubborness. They tend to be alot more tollerant of other dogs throughout life as well.


Well, all my dogs are stuborn. I don't think it's the breed though, just think cuz they haven't had any formal training, but they are pretty obedient. They are good dogs though. I'm sure if I spend 2000 dollars that'll break. FYI Two are APBT and one is what I have learned to be known as AmBully...


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

wheezie said:


> first thiongs first, that is one cute pup you got there!!!
> 
> I'm not really a fan of am bullys. One of the main reasons is i own a big dog and i will never own another one lol. I also enjoy working dogs and most bully breeders do not work there dogs. I'm not really sure what nela means about APBT's being more stuborn, I have always had the best of luck when doing ob work with APBT.


Yea, his daddy was HUGE!!!!!! But he's just a BIG baby... And from the look of the big ABPT (AmBullies) weightpullers... To me they look more like AmBullies to me... i.e. Red Chevy Dog or whatever his name is. I don't have a problem with AmBullies... They are great dogs. I have a problem with kennels and people claiming them to be true APBTs... What sold me was the lady who operates the kennel, first thing she said is he's a "Bully" style and can be reg with the ABKC, which was created specifically for Am Bullies... I don't believe a "true" APBT weighs 90-110+ pounds... False claiming to me.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Strongman... you took the words right out of my mouth. I feel exactly the same way. The reason I went with (what I believe to be an American Bully) is the calmness that you mentioned. I have a 9 yr old daughter, and 4 yr old son, so I didn't want them to get overwhelmed with the high energy. So I too, feel like I've sold my soul....
> 
> Oh, and a name suggestion would be "Coco". Due to his color, and in spanish slang, it also means "head", so if he has a big head, it will imply that.


I think I'm gonna stick with legend. I named my brothers pit so he can name mine...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have 1 of each and I love them both for what they are. No matter what they are called, they are deffinately different. I actually cant think of a better house/family dog than an am bully.......but my heart is in the original:angeldevi


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I like well bred Am Bullies that are not called pitbulls or anything in the relation of APBTS. If they are labeled as their own breed thats fine with me. But I also like them to be proportioned properly, not over done and bow legged. If those standards are met then I love them like I do every other breed of dog. Pits are my choice breed, but I love every breed out their and just dogs in general lol..


If you look in the pic you would see he has straight legs... The bow legged thing just doesn't look right to me! It looks like it hurts! The lady that sold him said he could be registered with the ABKC so I did a lil research. They have a standard that is similar to the APBT... The website is... abkcdogs.org

American Bully Breed Standard

General Impression
The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for its size. A medium size dog with a muscular body. Agile and graceful in its movement, keenly alive to his surroundings. He should be stocky, not long-legged or racy in outline. His courage is proverbial.

Head
Medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
Ears - Natural or Cropped. 
Eyes - All colors except albinism. Eye shape would be round to oval, low down in skull and set far apart. 
Muzzle - Medium length rounded on upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Under jaw to be strong and have biting power. Lips close and even, some looseness accepted, but not preferred. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front or scissor bite accepted. Nose all colors acceptable.

Neck 
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. No looseness of skin. Medium length.

Shoulders
Strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping.

Back 
Fairly short. Slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. Slightly higher rears accepted, but not encouraged.

Body 
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together. Forelegs set rather wide apart to permit chest development. Chest should be deep and broad.

Tail 
Short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled. Not docked.

Legs 
Front legs- should be straight a slight turning outwards of the feet is accepted but not desired, large or round bones, pastern upright. No resemblance of bend in front. 
Hindquarters- well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. 
Feet- of moderate size, well-arched and compact. 
Gait- should be springy with drive off the rear.

Coat 
Short, close, stiff to the touch, and glossy.

Color
All colors and patterns are permissible expect the color merle.

Size
Height and weight should be in proportion. A height of about 18 to 21 inches at shoulders for the male and 17 to 20 inches for the female is to be considered preferable. There is no particular weight for the breed.

Faults
Faults to be penalized are: kinked or knotted tails, pink eyes and any form of albinism, tail too long or curled, undershot or overshot mouths, severe turned fronts, and aggressive behavior towards animals and humans.

So at least some people are recognizing this as a new breed. He's registered wth UKC as a American Pit Bull Terrier. I bet I'll find some AmStaff though...


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

redog said:


> I have 1 of each and I love them both for what they are. No matter what they are called, they are deffinately different. I actually cant think of a better house/family dog than an am bully.......but my heart is in the original:angeldevi


DITTO! DITTO! DITTO!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's one handsome fella. A friend of mine just got a bully girl and she's great. Really calm and loving.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> He's one handsome fella. A friend of mine just got a bully girl and she's great. Really calm and loving.


Thanks! He's the same...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

redog said:


> I have 1 of each and I love them both for what they are. No matter what they are called, they are deffinately different. I actually cant think of a better house/family dog than an am bully.......but my heart is in the original:angeldevi


same here!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i used to be against am bullies cuz everyone calls them apbts but its not the breeds fault and now i think am bullies have started to grow on me!! i just dont like how ignorant people cant see the difference between them. congrats on your puppy! i think triumph would be a good strong name for such a big strong pup. well good luck!!


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea, I had this convo with my brother the other day. Kinda how AmStaffs and APBT started off. Back in the day you could have an AmStaff reg as a APBT and vice versa. Today you can have a AmBully reg as an APBT... CRRRRRAAAAZZZZZYYYYY!!!! Also, I think people just want to hold on to the claim of having "large, block headed, stocky, heavy" APBTs who are supposed to only max out at 65 pounds... It's cool though. I'm getting LEGEND reg as an AmBully with the ABKC as soon as I get my UKC ped back.


----------

